# [E&E] Goblin's Lair #1 - Red Hand Trail



## Jack Daniel (Nov 7, 2009)

The world called Gaia is very much like our Earth was in the early part of the 19th century... except, of course, that Gaia boasts the presence of magic, faeries, dragons, and other supernatural wonders.  One of Gaia's continents, Arcadia, is a land of many nations, most of them in the midst of an Industrial Revolution and an explosion of modern scientific understanding and technological development.  Driven by coal and steam, clockwork and electricity, the world is changing with breathtaking rapidity.  Some of the elder races, especially long-lived elves and fays, can't quite wrap their heads around this new world being created by men, gnomes, dwarves, and other races more technologically inclined.  

In the center of Arcadia is a country called Midjard, the middle-country, a region of several small and independent kingdoms.  Some of these kingdoms are well known and rather powerful.  Spielberg is famous for its military, and Handelstad is famous for its wealth.  Daemmerung is known for the power of its wizards, and Aelfheim for the wisdom of its sages.  But the kingdom of Dreiseen (which is known in the Common Tongue as the kingdom of Threelakes) is not particularly outstanding for any of these reasons.  In fact, it is quite the out-of-the-way little region, populated by farmers and fishers, and so far, little touched by the marvels of modern technological progress.

In the western part of Dreiseen is a lowland, a large valley some twenty miles wide running east-west and perhaps eighty miles long running north-south.  This valley is known as the Donnerreiss (the Thunder-Rift).  Much of the Donnerresiss is wilderness.  There are no cities, only a few villages, and many rough and rugged parts which rest in monster hands.  It is into the wilds of the Donnerreiss that your party has ventured, looking for excitement and profit.  Your first destination: the village of Kleine, on the southern shore of Lake Oestrel.  A massive waterfall called the Donnerfall (its pervasive roar gives the whole valley of the Donnerreiss its name) plunges into Lake Oestrel, after which a lazy flow called the Drache River wends down from the lake (about where Kleine sits), and then southward through the valley and eventually all the way to the mighty Gylden River, at the very southern edge of the Kingdom of Dreiseen, many leagues distant.

You arrive in Kleine on a crisp autumn morning, brown leaves crunching beneath your feet, frost coating the tips of grass-blades, wisps of your own breath made visible for a heartbeat.  The sky is blue and cloudless, the sun bright.  And yet, you come to this village well aware of the rumors.  Trouble stirs in the east.  Homesteads destroyed, crops and possessions pillaged, farmers and their families either slain or kidnapped or force to flee.  And some claim to have seen goblins in the hills.  Goblins!  Above ground, and in broad daylight at times!  Such a thing is unheard of, even in such a wilderness as the Donnerreiss.  After all, goblins are things of legend.  At least as far as any of you know, nobody has seen a _real_ goblin in hundreds and hundreds of years.  It's possible that they might not even exist at all, and that the farmers are merely jumping at shadows.  Or perhaps the threat is real, but farms are being destroyed by ordinary, mortal bandits, and not by spooks and myths and legends.  

Whatever the case, you have come to Kleine in search of adventure.  This village is little more than a crossroads and a collection of small buildings, most of them sturdy and tile-roofed, but still very rustic in appearance and construction.  The roads are dirt-paved, and there isn't even so much as a lamppost in the village square!  Just a stone well where the two dirt highways intersect.  But one building does stand out beyond the others, a large and relatively new-looking three-storey home.  This, you suppose, must be the burgomaster's manor.  

But surely, the leader of a village like Kleine would be too busy to meet with a ragtag band of adventurers, right?


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 7, 2009)

Reginald enters town concerned about the rumors.  He knows more than most,
from his knowledge of history and magic, that the old tales hold more truth than most would believe.  He makes his way to Burgermeister, perhaps with his membership in the order, he will be granted an audience.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 7, 2009)

Biggums leans back on the mound of hay that fills up the farmers wagon that he hitched a ride on. His long rimmed hat tilted over his eyes and his hands behind his head. He feels the road has gotten a little less bumpy so he lifts up a portion of his hat and sees they are now inside of a village. Biggums gives himself a slight push to get off of the wagon then turns around and gives the farmer a tip of his hat. Readjusting his long coat and picking off some stray hay here and there he looks around the village. Biggums pulls out a small note and reads it out loud to himself. "Kleine,hmm" an annoyed face comes over his face, "bugger me, no bloody sign in sight."
He looks around for someone and he notices a man with a large sword and a holy symbol. "Oi, sir," He yells over at the man as he walks towards him. "Am I in the right place because I heard there's been some trouble around so in my mind that means there some gold around, ya get what I'm sayin', mate." He said to him with a large grin as he handed over the note.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 7, 2009)

Morgana huffs at the sight of the town as her and Thalion climb out of the decrepit old carriage that has brought them to Kleine. She rubs at her butt, "You FAILED to mention that the ride would be this long and bumpy, boy." 

She pats herself down, pulling the creases out of her long cloak. "I suppose we aught to visit the larger... dwelling... over there." She takes a few steps into the town. "Is this really considered livable? There aren't even any roads!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 8, 2009)

Fenn stops in front of the burgomaster's manor, taking a moment to take the knapsack-tied pole holding his rations on the side next to him then patting off the bottom of his dirt-caked trousers.  "Hmmm... busy today out here, it seems.  Looks like I'm not the only one looking for work," he says aloud, partly to himself and party to his fellow pedestrians.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 8, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Morgana huffs at the sight of the town as her and Thalion climb out of the decrepit old carriage that has brought them to Kleine. She rubs at her butt, "You FAILED to mention that the ride would be this long and bumpy, boy."




"Maybe because you were too busy picking out clothes to hear me when I did say it" he whipsers back before flashing a smile at Morgana



Queenie said:


> She pats herself down, pulling the creases out of her long cloak. "I suppose we aught to visit the larger... dwelling... over there." She takes a few steps into the town. "Is this really considered livable? There aren't even any roads!"




"Roads exist where ever one needs to tread. Our road has led us here. And this is only the begining of our road." says Thalion with a genuine smile.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 8, 2009)

Fenris said:


> "Roads exist where ever one needs to tread. Our road has led us here. And this is only the begining of our road." says Thalion with a genuine smile.




Morgana rolls her eyes. "There you go gettin all philosophical again. I'm saving my deep thoughts for my next millennium. Now come on, let's go find adventure."

She leads the way to the large house and to the rag tag group already standing there.

"Excuse me sirs, is this the burgomaster's residence? We are looking for him and the faster we find him, the better. I'm starving and need a bath!"


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 9, 2009)

Reginald makes for the front door of the large house, only to be stopped by a rustic-looking chap with a wide-brimmed hat and a penchant for folksy conversation.  It's Biggums Niper, who has quite literally just stepped off the hayseed wagon.  

But before Reginald of the Order can answer Biggums's questions, they are joined by a third man--this one in dirty travelling clothes which have been colorfully stained in various places by who-only-knows what manner of chemicals--Fenn McDabbler.  He seems to be muttering something to himself.  

And as if that weren't strange enough, there is also an old stagecoach just arriving in Kleine, a rickety carriage pulled by a foursome of weary nags.  The coach driver, who looks to be in his eighties, leaps down spryly and opens the door for a pair of _elves_.  No, wait... a closer look suggests that only the male is elvish, the female is fay.  Well, that's odd indeed.

The five of you stand before the front door of the house.  No butler or porter has come out to meet you, but then, in a village this small, that's to be expected.  Reginald, his hand already on the front doorknob, finds it to be unlocked.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2009)

Zephyrus walks into the small villiage of Kleine and upon seeing several individuals in front of the Burgomaster's Manor he strides in that direction. Once there the Sylph follows the others into the structure.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 9, 2009)

Thalion looks around at the collection of sundry folk including a Sylph. "My what a strange collection we all make. Is everyone else here chasing rumors of adventure, wealth and excitement?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 9, 2009)

"Well I am glad someone answered me," He says while looking over at the knight he atempted to get information from "so this is the town that has all of the spooked farmers, they say it's goblins I have heard enough stories in my travels that I'm likely to believe 'em." Biggums says more to himself then to the others. "But enough about me... I haven't even told you my name. I'm Biggums S. Nipper," As he says that he spins his pistol in his hand, "gun man extraordinaire." When he finishes talking he stops the gun so it restes in his hand, ready to fire.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 10, 2009)

Morgana steps forward, "Morgana Teleri," she says, smiling sweetly but markedly not holding out her hand. "Are you here to see the burgomaster then to find out about these goblins? I admit, I am skeptical myself."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 10, 2009)

"Ah, a beautiful name for a beautiful girl, I'm glad to make you aquaintance." As Biggums says this he bows heavily to the point where his hat falls of and a large amount of hair falls in front of his face. He then prostrates himself, parts his hair so he can see, and lightly kicks his hat into the air where he grabs it, all the while with a small smile on his face.
"Now about those goblins, it's a wide world out there so anythintg is a possibility. The Burgomeistre,master, muster...," Biggums says the word burgomeister over a few times just to try to jog his memory. "if he's the guy who is going to dish out the gold then that''s the guy I want to talk to. You seems to have you head on your shoulders so after you." Biggums says to her as he catches the slowly closing door and opens it widely and keeps it like that with his foot.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2009)

"Fenn McDabbler, nice to meet your acquaintence.  I must say I've always been struck with fascination in regards to the methods of manufacturing such a weapon as a gun.  Maybe, if I'm selected to join with you, I will get to see it in action.  I'd shake in greeting, but I was dabbling with a concoction I brewed up shortly before arriving and I'm not sure how much is still on my hands."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 11, 2009)

Biggums takes a large step towards Fenn so he is a meter away then he leans fairly close with one eye closed and his head tilted, as if he were observing him. "Mate... I like you already." Biggums says in a lower volume then when he was talking to Morgana and then his face goes back into a large smile.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 11, 2009)

Mr. Niper, then, props open the front door of the manor-house with his foot.  Therein, you can see a rather comfortable and simply decorated foyer and entry-hall with the town banner hanging from the ceiling behind a chandelier.  To the left, a sitting room with a large stone fireplace can be seen through an open doorway.  To the right, another open door reveals a dining room.  On the far side of the hall, a broad wooden staircase leads up to the second floor, where the railed balcony becomes a corridor leading deeper into the house.

From upstairs, you can hear voices: two distinct voices, those of men carrying on an intense conversation.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 11, 2009)

Morgana pauses, raising her eyebrow at Fenn and the mention of his hands being dirty. The voices, however, distract her.

"Let's go. I imagine we will have much time out here in desolation to discussion your oddities."

She takes a few steps into the house then yells loudly, "HELLO? ANYONE HOME?"


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 11, 2009)

The conversation stops.  A deep, authoritative voice comes from the hallway above: "Yes?  Hello?  Please, come upstairs at once!"


----------



## Queenie (Nov 13, 2009)

"Well, there you go boys,"  she grins. With a little bounce in her step Morgana leads the way up the stairs looking for the voice from above.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 13, 2009)

As Morgana walks up the stairs Biggums leans over to Thalion. "No worries mate, your girlfriend is safe with me." he whispers to him then give him a wink ans then begins walking up the stairs casually up the stairs.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 13, 2009)

Turning left at the top of the stairs, you can see an open doorway leading to a comfortably appointed office: a stone fireplace, a burgundy floor-rug, and a large oak desk cluttered with papers and ledgers dominate the room.  Sitting behind the desk is a slender, elderly man with short-cropped white hair and a trim beard of white and gray.  He wears black breeks and a purple satin vest over white shirtsleeves, while a black overcoat and tophat hang from two hooks behind the desk.  The man has a stern look in his eyes, but he seems relieved to see you.

Standing before the desk is another man, this one in simple homespun clothing, middle-aged and bit hobbled in his stance.  His eyes widen when you all approach the study, although you cannot guess at the reason for this.  It might be because there are a fay, an elf, and a sylph among you; but then again, it might be because you are all rather well-armed.  In any case, this man -- obviously a farmer, if the look of him says anything -- does not immediately speak.

Instead, the man behind the desk stands up and smiles at all of you.  "Well, well, perhaps my prayers have been answered after all.  With the troubles we've been having around here, we find ourselves in need of a group of brave souls looking for adventure!  I am Burgomaster Kemp, leader of Kleine; and this good farmer is Mr. Bedan.  Who might all of you be?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 13, 2009)

Coming out of his meditation Reginald introduces himself and asks what probably all wish to know.  "Just what problems have you been having Burgomeister? and how may we be off help? "

OOC: Sorry didn't know the game had taken off so much.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 13, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> Coming out of his meditation Reginald introduces himself and asks what probably all wish to know.  "Just what problems have you been having Burgomeister? and how may we be off help? "
> 
> OOC: Sorry didn't know the game had taken off so much.




"Have some manners, will you?" Morgana says bossily. 

She swooshes forward and curtsies, extending her hand in a royal way. "Morgana Teleri, Pleasure to meet you. I will let my friends introduce themselves and then you shall tell us of your troubles."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 13, 2009)

Well I see Reginald and the court have a mutual dislike of each other.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2009)

Fenn turned towards Thalion and said, "Well that Biggums chap seems nice," but after an uncomfortable silence he shuffled his feet, cleared his throat, and headed upstairs to the office.

"The name's Fenn, sir.  Fenn McDabbler.  Fancy place you have hear, if you don't mind me saying so.  I'm always looking to help out in a pinch, though of course I usually ask a modest fee for such services."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 14, 2009)

The Sylph merely places a fist to his chest. "Zephyrus!"


----------



## Fenris (Nov 14, 2009)

The elf gives a short bow, "Thalion at your service sir."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 14, 2009)

Biggums walks in and sits of to the side and whatches everyone's little introductions then he steps forward, takes his gun out of the holster and begins spinging it. "The name is Biggums Solomon Nipper, gun for hire, and I would like to give you my word that your problems will get fixed if i have anything to do with it. What evrything comes down to is the amount of trouble you be havin'." Biggums says with a smile on his face as he sees the look on the man who was already paniced face go slightly pale as Biggums spins his gun.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 14, 2009)

Burgomaster Kemp gives a stiff bow to each of you and proclaims, "Most excellent.  That being the case, we might have just what you're looking for.  At least, if the reports I've been hearing are true; but then, I should leave it to Mr. Bedan to explain."  He turns to the farmer and prompts, "Go ahead, Bedan.  Tell these people your story."

The farmer now turns to face the six of you.  His hands are clenched tightly on an old felt, wide-brimmed hat.  He seems a little nervous, but soon finds his voice and begins his tale: "Well, y'see, um... we got trouble with... with what folks think to be goblins.  Now I know it seems foolish, like somethin' out of an old hearth-tale, but I swears that's what me and mine have seen.  Fierce they are, with yellow eyes, slitted like a snake's.  Dwarf-high, but hunched over and bandy-legged.  Sharp-toothed, and with ears shaped like bat's wings.  If they aren't goblins, well... whatever they are, they aren't men.  That much is fact.  Fact, I says.

"They come out of the Burning Hills, y'see.  'Tweren't that long ago, maybe a couple of weeks.  Three farms've been burnt down already, and not one soul found alive.  Only bones left of the livestock, but no sign..." he swallows "...no sign of the people.  We're all afeared to go out and work our fields... 'course, if we don't get out there soon, the crops'll rot in the ground, and we're liable to lose 'em.  We don't know what to do... so, as it came to pass, I was sent to fetch help."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2009)

"Pardon me asking, sir, for I am more than happy to help in return for just compensation, but isn't there a nearby militia that would be a help or established guard?  What of them?  Also, how large of an area are these Burning Hills?  How large of an area would we be needing to cover in order to find the lair of these odd men or... goblins, as you say."  Fenn asked the last part of the question incredulously.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 16, 2009)

Mayor Kemp interrupts to answer Fenn's question.

"We don't have anywhere near enough troops in the town militia to flush bandits, or goblins, or whatever out of the hills.  The whole area is less than two leagues across, but the land is rugged, and passage is slow.  Those hills have always been wild; I think nobody has ever explored them fully.

"The fact remains, isolated farmsteads throughout the area have been subjected to these foul, murderous raids, and we don't know what purpose -- if any -- lies behind their perpetrators.  As Bedan says, there have been no survivors from the raids; not even bodies to recover and give due burial.  But we have sent scouts out into the fields around the town, and they've reported strange tracks leading east, right into the area where the Drache River flows through the Burning Hills.  They estimate some twenty individuals in a raiding band, though nothing more can be learned except by following the trail.

"That's where you come in, brave and kind adventurers.  Our militia-men aren't trained for this sort of mission.  If it really is goblins in the hills, they'll have a cave of some sort, where they can hide from the sun.  That means fighting in close quarters, underground, and possibly even traps to deal with.  Thus, we have need of your skills.  These raids cannot go unpunished!  The people of this region _must_ be protected!

"Ah, but if I were twenty years younger, I would go with you myself... as it stands, I can only equip your venture and send my best wishes along with you.  But Mr. Bedan will be able to guide you to the hills.  And... well, there you have it."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 16, 2009)

Well at least we have a good idea on where to start, Reginald says.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2009)

"Rugged terrain is no problem for me. I shall help these people as I can" offers Thalion


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2009)

"Well, you can count me in, sir.  When do we leave?"


----------



## Queenie (Nov 17, 2009)

Morgana raises an eyebrow at Thalion. "You brought me out here to go mucking around in a cave full of goblins?" She shakes her head.

"I suppose it would be kind of us to help you sir. You said you could help equip us? I know I didn't come prepared for goblin hunting."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 17, 2009)

"I don't think that we should be worrying about the terrain, i think we should be worrying about home turf advantage." Biggums says to Thalion with a nod then continues "I'm not fond of cramped quarters, but where's the fun in something that is easy, I'm in and as an added bonus I won't request pay in advance. Well I think the groups in agreement on this so we might as well be off, if things go smoothly we may e able to be back before supper, and i like my supper" Biggums finishes with a devilish smile and a wink to the Mayor.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 17, 2009)

The burgomaster "harrumphs" and mutters, "Yes, well and good... here we are..."  He leaves his desk and ambles over to a side-door, throwing it open.  Beyond is a trophy-room of sorts, really more of an armory collection: a fine suit of articulated jousting-plate stands between two painted dummies, each one sporting a long hauberk of chainmail with a matching head-coif.  Above a fireplace on the far wall, two hunting rifles are mounted between two ivory powder-horns.  Along the other walls hang swords, spears, pikes, halberds, and shields.  And filling the room itself, on racks and stands and short pillars, there are axes, picks, flanged maces and flails, all manner of ancient weapons.  The room is a veritable museum of medieval violence and death.

"I could, um, lend you the armor and a weapon or two," says Kemp, "although we've no blacksmith in Kleine, so adjusting the suit-armor to fit one of you might be difficult."  He gazes wistfully at the suit of plate armor for a few moments, and then he turns back to the lot of you.  "And whatever else you need, I'll see that you get it.  Whatever supplies, equipment, provisions you might ask for.  Except for animals, that is.  I'm afraid that horses and beasts of burden are in rather short supply at the moment."

He gazes over the lot of you, fixing his eyes on each member of the party in turn.  He seems to be reading you, judging some quality of your character with the practiced ease of an old politician.  "You may, of course, keep whatever you recover in the hills.  And, when you return successfully -- as you must, for we're all counting on you -- you'll also be suitably rewarded for your efforts.  From the town coffers, of course."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 19, 2009)

"Bloody Hell, mate. You got enough stuff here that it would probably would be hard for you to noticeif something went missing...but your giving it to us so there is no need for that." Biggums says with a devilish smile as he checks a rifle that he grabbed after sliding into the room moments after it was opened. He listens half-heartedly as he checks other weapons. he only perks up after he hears the word 'rewarded'. "Now that my friends is what I like to hear." Biggums says as he slings the hunting rifle over his shoulder and gives it a little pat almost affectionately "I think I might take this for a spin with some goblins for target practice and don't worry about this gun it will be coming back to you. The Niper family don't like to use anybody elses guns other than their own, unless a better gun presents itself then we may borrow it for a while."


----------



## Queenie (Nov 20, 2009)

Morgana looked down her nose but tried not to be snooty about it. "I have my own weapons so that won't be necessary for me, thank you. I suppose we'll need food for the trip. What will we sleep in, tents?" Her brows furrowed together as she pondered that thought. "Do they make portable beds or some sort? Do you have one around here?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 21, 2009)

Reginald looks to see if there are any pistols or means of healing in room.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 21, 2009)

"Now do you have any extra bullets or...," Biggums stops talking entirely and spins around to look at Morgana with a look that was equal parts puzzled and worried "You're joking right? Tell me you're kidding? Oh god, please tell me that was some form of humour from where you come from."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 21, 2009)

"I suppose a bedroll could be considered a portable bed, though not up to milady's standards, I'll warrant."  Reginald replies to Morganna and Bigguns.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 21, 2009)

"What?" Morgana asks quizzically, "I've never been in such desolate wilderness before. I don't know these things."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 21, 2009)

"Nothing, it just means that I'm going to have to do a little bit more work than i bargained for." Biggums says with a sigh but then he cheers up again quickly "I just expected that everyone here had some level of experience in the outdoors, I guess I just jumped the gun on that little tid bit of info."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2009)

"It's alright Biggums. You get used to it." says Thalion with a smile. "But don't worry I have walked many forested paths and will make up for any deficiencies of Morgana." says the elf as he heads into the armory and selects a long thin sword and a suit of the mail.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 22, 2009)

"I have no deficiencies," Morgana pouted, "And I can hold my own despite what the boy here says." She crosses her arms defiantly. "I was just curious about the sleeping arrangements."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 23, 2009)

"I'm somewhat familiar with the outdoors, though I have to regretfully admit that I happen to spend more time in my workshop than what's probably healthy."  As he says this Fenn can't help but make an unconscious trace of his facial scar with a wandering finger.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 23, 2009)

(Biggums takes a rifle from over the fireplace.  Reginald takes a pistol off the wall.)

The burgomaster offers Morgana a polite smile and says, "I'm quite certain that you'll manage the sleeping arrangements just fine once your party gets underway, _Fräulein_."  He turns his attention to everybody and continues, "But since it will take most of the day to assemble supplies for all of you, I insist that you stay as guests in my house for tonight.  You can begin your expedition into the hills on the morrow, well rested and well provisioned.  Is that agreeable?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 23, 2009)

"I'm quite satisfied with that idea, sir.  I need to check up on several contraptions before we head out.  Would you happen to have a library well-stocked in more technical pursuits?  I always like to absorb different opinion when it comes to mechanics and chemistry."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 23, 2009)

"Your hospitality is most welcome. Thank you Burgomaster." says Thalion still looking at weapons and armor.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 23, 2009)

"Absolutely agreeable sir. I would certainly like to have a real bath after that carriage trip."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 23, 2009)

"I'm sarting to like you, mate. You gave me a gun and a bed, for the night of course, but the point still stands your one fine chap if my word counts for anything." Biggums says to the Burgomaster with a big smile and a tip of his hat.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 24, 2009)

Reginald joins in the thanks to the Burgermeister, while checking the pistol, and getting rounds for same.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 25, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "I'm quite satisfied with that idea, sir.  I need to check up on several contraptions before we head out.  Would you happen to have a library well-stocked in more technical pursuits?  I always like to absorb different opinion when it comes to mechanics and chemistry."




The burgomaster thinks for a moment and replies, "We have no scientists here in Kleine, but there is a tinsmith up the street.  If... if you have any work that you need to do, he might accommodate you with some space in his workshop."



Fenris said:


> "Your hospitality is most welcome. Thank you Burgomaster." says Thalion still looking at weapons and armor.




"Not at all, not at all.  And if there's anything here that you'd like to borrow, be my guest."



Queenie said:


> "Absolutely agreeable sir. I would certainly like to have a real bath after that carriage trip."




Kemp chuckles at this, but Bedan, who is still standing nearby, reddens a bit.  Kemp says, "I'm certain that we can oblige you, _meine Fräulein_ Morgana."

...

Each of you is shown to a different room on the second floor of the burgomaster's house.  Several hours still remain until nightfall, so if there is anything that you would like to do in Kleine today, just say so.  Burgomaster Kemp has given orders to gather provisions, munitions, and other equipment for you, and these will be available tomorrow morning.  Once everybody has resolved their business in town for the day, we can skip ahead to the next day.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 26, 2009)

Unless the party decides upon an exciting group activity, Fenn takes the opportunity to meet with the tinsmith and see if there are any materials he could find useful to build smoke bombs, or some such.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 27, 2009)

Biggums slinks out of his room after he is done cleaning and re-cleaning his pistol and making some adjustments to the rifle. He walks around to every room and askes nearly the same question to everyone. "Anybody interested in gettin' a pint? Think of it as a way for us to get to no one another. So are you comin'?" He askes as he pops his head into the room.


[sblock=OCC]
This is meant for us to talk backstory and just about characters in general. You don't have to come if you don't want to (but it would make Biggums awful sad )
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2009)

"Sounds like a wonderful way to remove the dust of the road from our throats. Morgana and I would gladly join you for a drink Biggums" replies Thalion.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 28, 2009)

After making sure everything is ship-shape in the room.  Reginald joins the group at the bar.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 28, 2009)

Morgana, about to say something, stops herself, pausing in thought before speaking again.

"Yes, Thalion is correct, we shall join you for a beverage." 
 

When the others are ready she joins them, ordering a wine rather than an ale.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 30, 2009)

"Hmmm... I suppose the tin smith can wait until later.  I mean, just a pint shouldn't hurt."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 1, 2009)

When Biggums comes to Zephyrus' room, the Sylph is checking over his gear. When the man asks about going for a drink the only response is a wordless slow shaking of his head. Then the stoic individual returns to his work.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 2, 2009)

"Alrighty then, I think thats everyone. So any place in particular that you would want to go? I mean to me a pints a pint but to some of you more sophiscticated people you may want to chose something that's a little bit nicer, or a floor." Biggums askes the group after his confusing rendezvous with the Sylph.

[sblock]
should I make up some names just for the occasion? or will you Jack Daniels?

I would probably go with the Dancing Orchard (nicest bar in town), The Sprawling Bear (a rowdier place), and the Drunken Nymph (seedy and hazy) if your interested.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jack Daniel (Dec 3, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> Biggums slinks out of his room after he is done cleaning and re-cleaning his pistol and making some adjustments to the rifle. He walks around to every room and askes nearly the same question to everyone. "Anybody interested in gettin' a pint? Think of it as a way for us to get to no one another. So are you comin'?" He askes as he pops his head into the room.






Fenris said:


> "Sounds like a wonderful way to remove the dust of the road from our throats. Morgana and I would gladly join you for a drink Biggums" replies Thalion.






rangerjohn said:


> After making sure everything is ship-shape in the room.  Reginald joins the group at the bar.






Queenie said:


> Morgana, about to say something, stops herself, pausing in thought before speaking again.
> 
> "Yes, Thalion is correct, we shall join you for a beverage."
> 
> ...






Deuce Traveler said:


> "Hmmm... I suppose the tin smith can wait until later.  I mean, just a pint shouldn't hurt."






Tailspinner said:


> When Biggums comes to Zephyrus' room, the Sylph is checking over his gear. When the man asks about going for a drink the only response is a wordless slow shaking of his head. Then the stoic individual returns to his work.






Frozen Messiah said:


> "Alrighty then, I think thats everyone. So any place in particular that you would want to go? I mean to me a pints a pint but to some of you more sophiscticated people you may want to chose something that's a little bit nicer, or a floor." Biggums askes the group after his confusing rendezvous with the Sylph.




It doesn't take much asking around to discern that the favorite tavern in Kleine is a public house called the Harmonious Harpy.  It's here that the hardworking and throat-parched farmers of Kleine all routinely congregate to socialize and slake their thirst.  Thus it goes that the party as a whole, minus Zephyrus the sylph, traipses across town and finds the Harpy.

Entering the tavern, you find a pleasant and comfortable establishment, although the mood of the patrons therein is altogether dour.  There are perhaps half a dozen farmers in the tavern, two at the bar and deep in their cups, while the other four sit at a table and discuss recent troubles with the intensity of old men who wish it were still within their ability to take action and be useful.

The barkeeper is a corpulent man who wears a plain white apron over his simple clothes.  He smiles as he comes around the bar to greet you, introducing himself as Mr. Brauer.  "Please, come and sit, drink and be merry!  It has been many days since the Harpy saw any cheer.  But you, good warriors, you bring our people hope!  And people with hope, believe it or not, drink _more_ ale than people without!"

He furnishes each of you with the your libations of choice, even opening a bottle of fine vintage for Morgana.  Given the quality and free flow of ales and lagers here at the Harpy, it seems that some cheer is indeed in store.

((OOC, sorry about taking so long to get back to this.  Busy few days at work!))


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 3, 2009)

Biggums smiles as he enters the The Harpy. Biggums gives the barman a tip of his hat and he sits down where shown. He rubs his hands in anticipation of a nice drink and some conversation to boot. "Hmm, whatever you got that goes down smooth and leaves a fire in your stomach, if you know what I mean my good man." Biggums says as he leans back on his chair and pulls his hat further back on his head so everyone can see him and he can see them.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 3, 2009)

"An ale my good man," Reginald says to Mr. Baur.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 3, 2009)

"This is... passable," Morgana says, not wanting to admit it was quite tasty as she sips from her cup.

"Seems fate has brought us together for some reason or other, I suppose the reason is soon to be discovered. In the meanwhile, tell me, how did you all end up here in this little town?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 3, 2009)

"Just holding up family tradition. Every male in the Niper family gets to a certain point in his life where he leaves to hone his skills and spread the name." Biggums says to the group pausing when his drink comes. He gives the server a little nod and raises his glass to him in thanks. Biggums takes a drink and the continues. "I'm one of the younger one's to leave. Now why I came here was through one of my uncles who has set up his own little buisness a few towns away. He's a gunsmith, and a damn good one at that, and he gave me the tip of action that is going on in this town." Biggums takes another drink and then takes off his hat and puts down on the table. "then I jumped on the first thing I saw moving there and continued that trend till I got ta here. It's not a remarkable story but it's the one I got."


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 3, 2009)

"I heard rumors of trouble through the order."  Reginald states simply.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 4, 2009)

"I'm trying to make some money to repay my uncle for the damage one of my lab experiments caused.  The man's raised me these last few years and tolerated my hobbies so I certainly owe him.  Not that anyone mixing nitrogen compounds wouldn't have made the same mistake..."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 4, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "I'm trying to make some money to repay my uncle for the damage one of my lab experiments caused.  The man's raised me these last few years and tolerated my hobbies so I certainly owe him.  Not that anyone mixing nitrogen compounds wouldn't have made the same mistake..."




"Probably wouldn't happen if you didn't use anhydrous ammonia." offers Thalion. "As for me, well I am a traveler, a seeker of knowledge. I desire to see if these goblins are indeed real. Morgana's father is a famous scholar himself and it was through him I learned the the troubles of this valley."


----------



## Jack Daniel (Dec 7, 2009)

And so the afternoon whiles away into the evening, with a good time had by all.  Unless there are anymore stops to make, the party returns to the mayor's house to spend the night, knowing full well that the perils of the Burning Hills await them in the morning...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2009)

After some time sharing drinks, Fenn decides to tell everyone goodnight and heads to the tin smith if he is still open.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay... that afternoon, Fenn breaks off from the rest of the party to go find the tinsmith's shop.  It's not far from the Harpy, and neither is it much to look at.  A smallish house with a green roof and a brick chimney, you can easily peek through the wide-open windows to see the smith at work.  A short man with a bald pate, tiny spectacles on his large nose, and a thick apron, he is currently using tin-snips to fashion a sheet of the thin metal into some kind of yet-unshaped blank or planchet.  The smith seems to be very deeply absorbed in his work; he certainly doesn't look up, or acknowledge Fenn standing on his doorstep.



((Again, sorry for the long drought between posts.  Crazy-busy few days.  Hopefully this won't become a habit.))


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 15, 2009)

Fenn looks around the shop for something of use.  If he finds material he can use for his smoke bombs and other chemistry inventions he will barter for them while making pleasant small talk.  "So, how do you do, sir.  I hope you don't mind me admiring your good work."  Otherwise Fenn will still engage in small talk before calling it a night.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Dec 17, 2009)

The small-talk is pleasant, but not very engaging.  The smith is a fine craftsman, but hardly a scientist, and his shop clearly lacks useful materials for chemical concoctions.  Resigned to the fact that he has only his own equipment to work with, Fenn calls it a night and returns to the mayor's house.

...

The next morning, bright and early, you are all awakened and invited to break fast with Burgomaster Kemp.  While you eat, sundry townsfolk assemble packs of gear and provisions in the yard out front of the house; and after a short while, the old farmer Mr. Bedan arrives, ready to guide you into the hills.  He stands patiently outside, silently watching over the gear, while you finish your business with the leader of Kleine.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 19, 2009)

"Gosh, I can't remember the last time I slept in a bed that comfortable," Fenn says as he yawns and stretches in the morning sun.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 20, 2009)

Biggums woke up from his bed with the taste of stale beer in his mouth. The night before he had stayed at the bar after everyone had left and made a name for himself at the bar. Biggums rolls out of the bed and clumsily walks over to where he dropped his clothes the yesterday night. He put them on, attempted to push out some of the wrinkles, and then proceeded to go to meet the group up front.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 21, 2009)

After morning meditations, Reginald makes his way down to breakfast.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 27, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "Gosh, I can't remember the last time I slept in a bed that comfortable," Fenn says as he yawns and stretches in the morning sun.




"My goodness, that was the hardest, lumpiest bed I have ever slept on!" Morgana puffs, dark circles under her eyes proving her point. Her clothes and hair however are in perfect condition.

"Let's get a move on and check out the hills so we can figure out what is going on here."


----------



## Jack Daniel (Dec 29, 2009)

After breakfast then, Burgomaster Kemp stands and leads you outside.  From the front porch of his rustic house, he indicates the assembled gear and says, "I've ordered for you trail rations, skins for water and wine, rope, spikes, lanthorns and oil, bedrolls, and packs.  Take whatever you think you may need."

While the burgomaster speaks, Farmer Bedan shoulders a pack of his own.  As soon as Kemp falls silent, he takes the opportunity to jump in: "We'll be well-stocked for this little hike, we will, says I.  Of course, since I'm only taking you as far as the hills, I s'pose it's more you than me what'll be running into all the trouble."  Bedan smiles, but his cheerful manner is belied by a nervous shudder and a grim wince when he mentions the Burning Hills.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 29, 2009)

"Many thanks my fine man and there is no need to worry about those hills, I've put the Niper seal on ti so it will be dealt with a timely and expedient manner." Biggums says as he puts his arm around the mans shoulders, "Do you want us to bring you back a gift to show our success?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 29, 2009)

Reginald stands ready to depart.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 31, 2009)

Fenn will take a week's worth of rations, a flask of water, lantern, seven oil flasks, bedroll, backpack, and a small hand-sized mirror.

OOC: Any 10 foot poles?


----------



## Queenie (Dec 31, 2009)

Morgana closely watches what the others take and copies what they do, trying not to make it look too obvious.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 31, 2009)

Reginald takes what supplies he will need and then stands ready to get on the road.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jan 3, 2010)

((Deuce: Yep, if you want a pole, there's a pole.))

With little fanfare, the expedition is equipped and underway before the sun has even cleared the horizon.  

Traveling with Bedan the farmer, you skirt the edges of tumultuous Lake Östrel and move eastward into the Burning Hills.  The land is hilly and rugged, downright steep in places, and the fall season has tinted everything yellow and brown.  Occasionally, glancing through the copses of bare trees that grow on the hilltops, you can see a fleeting glimpse of a deer or fox or hare.  But there are no people in these parts, none who live here and none but you who travel through this place.

A few hours past midday, you begin to understand just why this land is so abandoned: on the next hilltop ahead, you can just see the burned-out husk of a farmstead house, blackened and barely standing.  When this structure comes into view, Bedan stops in his tracks, shivers visibly, and looks reluctant to take another step.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 3, 2010)

Fenn pats Bedan on the back sympathetically as he moves passes the man and up to the structure.  As he looks for footprints to see how many attackers there were, the source of what started the fire, and so on he says, "Horrible doesn't begin to describe this."

OOC:  Dont need the pole.  If I had a mule to strap it on or if it was collapsable I would have though.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 4, 2010)

"That must have been more than just a bonfire. looks like an easily defendable place if need be..." Biggums says in a whispred tone "if it can even hold our weight." Biggums finishes by checking his pistol then moving to higher ground to try and get a survey of the area.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 5, 2010)

OOC: What does the surrounding terrain look like? Evidence of a fire and if so how long ago? Looking for scorch marks on trees or shrubs as well as evidence of biotic succession.

Thalion scans the hills looking at the natural surroundings. "You have lead us far enough Bedan. Our thanks. Our path lies further along. We can look at the farmhouse Biggums, but we should press on farther than this today."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 6, 2010)

"You make a good point ,mate. I will take the lead from here since i believe, correct me if I'm wrong, that I have the most experience in the wilderness" Biggums says as he walks to the front of the group and begins walking towards the house.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jan 8, 2010)

The land around the scorched and fallen house is steep, rough, and thick with ash, all the vegetation having been burned away.  The dead trunks of burnt pines stand all around.  In the mixture of ash and soil, you can all discern the heavy prints of iron-shod feet, perhaps as many as a dozen individual sets of tracks.  The prints all display a queer sort of stance, bandy-legged and duck-footed, with the heels far apart and the toes pointed mostly outward.

The ruined structure is little more than a shell; if anyone were hiding within, you'd be able to see it easily.  As it stands, this abandoned place is empty, even of objects.  If anything interesting or valuable had been here once, it's long-gone now.  But a quick search of the area around the house does reveal a few burned and blackened arrow-heads, iron-forged.

When Fenn suggests that Bedan turn back, the farmer swallows and nods.  "Ay, Squire, that's probably for the best.  It isn't much farther, at that, anyway."  He indicates the low valley between the second hilltop and a rusty, rocky ridge to the south.  "Follow that gully for another day and a half, and you’ll come to a ravine that runs north and south.  There’s a bridge that spans the gap, and if you’re lucky, it’ll still be in once piece.  The caves and holes and such are thereabouts.  And may God be with you, Sirs.”  The farmer glances somewhat nervously at Morgana, Thalion, and Zephyrus, and makes a hasty point of adding, “Or whatever Spirits ye may believe in.”


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 8, 2010)

Reginald intones "God be with you as well, friend Bedan."


----------



## Queenie (Jan 9, 2010)

Morgana snaps out of her trance at staring at the scene. "Many thanks for your help sir and hopefully we can be of assistance."

She turns her attention back to the group and the burnt out corpse of a house. "Well, this is rather bad, isn't it? It seems like there were a lot of them, the assailants. Perhaps there really are goblins?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 9, 2010)

"Well, whoever they are we know they can work iron, or at least trade with someone that does," Fenn says as he handles one of the remnants of the iron-headed arrows.  He turns it gingerly in his grip as he examines the craftmanship.

Afterwards he makes a search of the ruins and surviving area, "We might want to check for any injured survivors, though I doubt we'll have good results."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 10, 2010)

"Sounds like a friends, my plan," Biggums says pausing after saying it, his mind is acing due to the scene around him "...take that and reverse it. We'll split up into 2 groups of 2. I will go with Reginald over there and we will go west and Fenn you go with the lady an move east. Everyone ok with that?" Biggums says as he scans the horizon


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 10, 2010)

"Agreed."  Reginald replies.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 11, 2010)

"And Thalion? That boy _can_ be rather forgettable.."  Morgana says, holding back a smirk.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 12, 2010)

"Might as well let him decide, but i think that he would be better off with you folks" Biggums says as he fiddles with his rifels hammer while he waits for the decsion


----------



## Fenris (Jan 12, 2010)

Queenie said:


> "And Thalion? That boy _can_ be rather forgettable.."  Morgana says, holding back a smirk.




Thalion turns a bit red at Morgana's jibe. "I shall go with Morgana and Fenn. I am the next best here in the outdoors." replies Thalion.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2010)

OOC: The PCs of Deuce, Fenris and Queenie out on their own?  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jan 18, 2010)

((@Deuce: As it turns out, not enough.  The random encounter check failed. ))

Fenn examines the iron arrow-head.  The quality of the object is hard to discern -- it is burnt, after all -- but you can guess that it once made for a serviceable weapon.

Deciding then, to split up and search the terrain, you spend the next couple of hours combing the hill and some of the surrounding land.  You scramble over scrub and loose boulders, maneuvering between isolated pine-trees of a hardy constitution which grow here and there on the otherwise barren slopes.  You spot wildlife -- mostly birds and small game animals -- but nothing resembling a living person.  To make a long story short, your search comes up empty handed, except for a few more instances of those iron-booted tracks, and those run every which way, making them impossible to follow.


----------

